# Revell PT-109 PT Boat + Diorama Tutorial



## Admiral Nelson

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ki86BZTq_90&feature=related


----------



## roadrner

Great set of videos, too bad it wasn't in English. Still was interesting watching this thing unfold. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

